# Never seen a wire rack like this on a schwinn before! Have you?



## jason morton (Aug 15, 2015)

Never seen a wire rack like this before! Have you? If so then is it Schwinn factory?http://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-Schwin...s-Rare-find-/281772793922?hash=item419af7a042


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 15, 2015)

Kinda cool but not Schwinn.


----------



## jason morton (Aug 15, 2015)

Thnx bob. I didn't think so. It does look cool.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2015)

I donno Bob, the seller says, "*This is a 100%  all original Schwinn *boys 26" bike 2 speed bendrix hub 1964 model."   

Probably a Wald or similar aftermarket piece. I think it looks funny, needs to be shortened up a wee bit.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 15, 2015)

Well I stand corrected!!   It must be Schwinn if the seller says so! Gawd if I had a nickel for every time I heard that!  Most people think if it has Schwinn parts no matter when they are from it's 100% original.  I think I went to school with Ben Drix!!!   He was always at the hub of any activity. Liked to wear red striped shirts I recall.


----------



## kingsilver (Aug 16, 2015)

*Columbia thunderbolt rack?*

That rack looks like the one  i had on my 1961 flamboyant red columbia thunderbolt, which is in the middle weight bike gallery, nostalgic. Net.. The painted rack plate sits on top. Has three cross members as MY thunderbolt. Also, the two loop holes on the back ARE where the red reflectors attach, and also secures the rack plate. The only slight difference i can see on the sellers bike is THAT the rack arms that attach to the seat post are bent downward, mine where bent upward. NOTE, THE INNER WIRE SHAPE IS EXACTLY LIKE THE THUNDERBOLT RACK PLATE.


----------



## kingsilver (Aug 16, 2015)

Rack looks like from a girls 1960's columbia thunderbolt. Seatpost arms facing downward. Boys upwards.


----------



## jason morton (Aug 17, 2015)

From girls 1960s Columbia thunderbolt agreed !


----------

